# fireworks displays/bonfire night in bristol



## strung out (Nov 4, 2010)

anything good on this weekend? i see the display on the downs isn't happening again. 

preferably free as skint!

edit: obviously, if it's a fireworks display, it will be free, but there are a few bonfire evenings where you have to pay to get to the good stuff


----------



## big eejit (Nov 4, 2010)

Civil service ground Filton Ave 19:30 on Saturday looks good if you're up that way

http://www.csscbristol.co.nr/


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 4, 2010)

Free one at Trinity on Sunday


----------



## strung out (Nov 4, 2010)

seen the one at trinity. my friend moves into a place in redfield tomorrow, so looks perfect


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 4, 2010)

Portland Square tomorrow, I think.


----------



## teccuk (Nov 5, 2010)

Knowle west will be having its traditional fire display through the letter boxes of the elderly...

Also the cricket club up at broadwalk is where we're planning to go. Then maybe Victoria Park where it is BYO wood for a big bonfire. Then back up to knowle to mix fireworks and alcohol. Nothing can possibly go wrong.


----------



## Geri (Nov 10, 2010)

Why the fuck do people feel the need to have bonfire displays on 6th or 7th November? AFAIK Bonfire night is on the 5th and always has been.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 12, 2010)

Don't you celebrate weekends? Is that a religious thing?


----------

